# Atacx gym vids you might've missed+disagreement with a larry tatum black belt



## ATACX GYM (Dec 21, 2011)

GROUND GRAPPLING WITH ATTACKING MACE AND A TIGER CLAW






ATACX GYM ATTACKING MACE BASIC R.D.L. (Rock Drop and Lock) PT. 1






*ALTERNATING MACES MORPHED INTO A CALISTHENICS EXERCISE (I do this with most of my techs)
**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHbVHCk8VgA*

*YOGA MARTIAL ARTS CALISTHENICS (PRETTY DEMANDING FOR NOOBS)

**



*

*ATACX GYM FAN REQUEST TECH: JUMP BACK KICK PLUS SPINNING BACKFIST VS MUAY THAI

**




ATTACKING MACE PT. 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDxHsdUDLDU&feature=watch_response

CONTROVERSIAL VIDEOS REGARDING IKCA'S DROPPING THE STORM

    part 1:






Part 4 A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWW74jivxQQ&feature=related

The Last Part PART 4 B:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvvApTnNpOE&feature=related


*


----------

